# Strange pleco behavior???



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)

i have 2 common plecos in my new 90 gallon tank, one about 7-8 inches and one about 11-12 inches.  they are both eating and acting normal for the most part but they both have been hanging in the front at the very top of the water, sometimes with the tips of their noses above the water level. i tested my water and the ph is right at 7.0, the ammonia is at 0 ppm, nitrites at 0ppm and the nitrates at 5ppm. i thought maybe for air but i have 2 airstones and the filter throws in air as well right? the filter is a marineland bio-wheel power filter, the emperoro 400 and i also have a nitra zorb pouch in the filter too. i dont know if there is something wrong or if this is normal because i have never noticed them doing this before. i have thrown some salt in also to see if anything changed but they are both still doing this. can someone please help?


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe there is something good at the top they like to eat? Do they hang in one spot or move all over the top? If it's always in one spot it probably found something it really likes. I doubt it's the oxygen level because I have an 18" air stone with two emperor 400's on my 75 gallon and never had my fish go to the top except for food. I really think they just found a spot of food they like.


----------

